# AU SECOURS !!! mon Mac ne reconnait pas Canon MP600



## swordfish (20 Novembre 2010)

j'ai lu tous les articles sur les problèmes d'installation de la PIXMA MP600 sur ce site et d'autre , mais rien a faire...

je suis sur snow leopard 10.6.5 et essaie de connecter une canon pixma mp600 sur port usb.

Elle marchait, mais après avoir remplacé les cartouches d'encre vide, j'ai du faire une fausse manipulation et effacer l'imprimante du setup, je suis donc en train de ré-installer le pilote.

1. effacé le dossier BJprinter dans bibliotheque-imprimante-canon et le fichier BJextddi.cfm dans le dossier cfmupport. vidé la corbeille.
2. débranché imprimante du port usb
3. redémarré mon mac
4. downloadé du site canon et installé le dernier pilote pour mp600 (  Pilote d'imprimante CUPS (10.26.0)  )
5. redémarré le mac
6. branché le cable usb.
7 ca marche toujours pas (rien n'apparait dans la fenetre imprimante, ni quand j'appuie sur le + pour ajouter imprimantes

HEEEEEEEELP....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Voilà un mode d'emploi pour une désinstallation propre (là, c'est pour la MP600R mais pour la MP600 ça doit être pareil) :



> Votre MP600r doit être déconnectée du mac
> 
> Supprimer la Toolbox
> 
> ...


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Novembre 2010)

Tu peux aussi trouver des réponses sur les FAQ canon concernant la MP600R qui est proche de la tienne ici:
http://www.canon.fr/Support/Consume...nctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MP_series/MP600R.aspx#
Attention: Tu as 3 pages de choix


----------



## swordfish (21 Novembre 2010)

ok, bien que la procedure de IDuck n'a pas marché, j'y suis enfin arrivé !!!

Je suis allé sur un pc qui tourne sur windows XP, machine sur laquelle j'ai pu l'installer correctement après avoir téléchargé les pilotes de XP sur le site de canon.

cela semble avoir 'décoincé' l'imprimante. il y avait peut etre qqch de bloqué dans la mémoire interne de l'imprimante ou je ne sais quoi...


bref, quand je suis revenu sur mon mac, il l'a alors reconnu tout de suite !
j'ai ensuite installé scangear depuis le site de canon et le scanner marche aussi ! 



merci à vous pour vos idées, ce forum est super !


----------

